# Presuppositional Apologetics website



## Croghanite (Jan 18, 2011)

Have y'all seen this site?

Proof That God Exists


----------



## jwright82 (Jan 18, 2011)

That is cool.


----------



## saintandsinner77 (Jan 18, 2011)

Reminds of the Bahnsen-Stein debate...I have brought up these points to atheists at times- immaterial truths, logic and math being necessary truths grounded in God's immaterial mind, etc., to which I get the typical "math and logic are human constructs to make sense out of reality, if no humans existed, math and logic would have no conceptual framework and thus cease to have a reality," which is followed by my response that they depend on God's existence (i.e. the law of non contradiction is a necessary truth- to deny it is to affirm it) and so the debate goes on...they typically just dig their heels in and won't give in since they don't like the implications. Nowadays, I usually just tell an atheist that God does not believe in atheists, that atheists deny God out of desire to escape moral accountability, and use the Moral Law aimed at his conscience coupled with clearly explaining the person and work of Christ: 

"29Therefore since we are God’s offspring, we should not think that the divine being is like gold or silver or stone—an image made by human design and skill. 30 In the past God overlooked such ignorance, but now he commands all people everywhere to repent. 31 For he has set a day when he will judge the world with justice by the man he has appointed. He has given proof of this to everyone by raising him from the dead.” (Acts 17- Paul at Athens)


----------



## Michael (Jan 18, 2011)

fun picking the silly answers


----------



## markkoller (Jan 18, 2011)

Great website!


----------



## Michael Doyle (Jan 19, 2011)

Cool! I reposted on facebook


----------



## Croghanite (Jan 19, 2011)

Here is audio of the website owner being interviewed on a radio show about presuppostional apologetics. It includes a small debate between the sites owner and an agnostic "free thinker".

http://www.premierradio.org.uk/listen/ondemand.aspx?mediaid={D11C366F-F393-4C99-BE1F-E18CE00F7D63}


----------



## caoclan (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes I have. The site creator was interviewed on an episode of The Narrow Mind a few years ago. I found it early on in my introduction to presuppositional apologetics and was impressed.


----------

